# I'm not doing it right II, LoPro edition.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Apologies to Goob for borrowing the title of a recent post, but it seemed to fit the report. ;-)

I had a bit of extra time this afternoon and after completing the requisite tasks, I headed over to the Lower for some flyfishing. A guide acquaintance claims that usually, September is a bit tough on the LoPro. Additionally, upon arrival, I saw that they are still letting out quite a bit of water out of Deer Creek, way more than I like to fish in there. Finally, the water was notably off color for some reason. It was obvious that by all objective parameters, I wasn't going to catch very much. It was such a nice day though, I figured I would go ahead and fish anyway, practice my casting and enjoy the nice weather and wildlife.

Well, I started fishing and must have been doing something wrong because my casting and drift practice kept getting interrupted by my snagging fish. (in the mouth, with a gray sow bug ;-)) It happened a bunch of times, far more than the educated guess would expect me to do. I guess it shows that you never can tell what will happen and waiting for the "perfect" conditions will have one miss out on some fun.

Only a few pics. It was a pain to get my camera phone out and get the picture taken in a timely manner, so I only took a couple pics. I caught an extremely nice brown that I did want to get a pic of and after unhooking it and as I was fishing out my camera and aiming it, the biggun slipped away without a pic.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're going to "do it right", that is certainly the best outcome one could hope for! Great report, I'm guessing those pesky fish messing up your casting practice will be quickly forgiven.>>O


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Nice report. Thanks!


What? No ridicule for using nymphs and indicators like what I have gotten on more recent posts and reports? :shock:

Feeling OK today? ;-)


----------

